
Starbucks reveals $1 reusable cup to curb trash - goatcurious
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/01/02/starbucks-reusable-cup-trash/1804095/
======
loceng
How about they just switch to biodegradable cups? Or even ones that you can
actually recycle?

